# Arbeitsaufträge auf dem Hof



## riggedi (28. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

habe eine Frage zu den "Arbeitsaufträge" auf dem Hof: nachdem ich die ersten Aufträge alle abgearbeitet habe, wurde mir Teil 2 der jeweiligen Fraktion angeboten. Gesagt, getan. Nun aber erhalte ich wieder Teil 1 der Aufträge. Kann mir das jmd bitte erklären? Danke.

Riggedi


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Mai 2013)

Das ist normal.

Auftrag 1 ist immer das säen, Auftrag 2 immer das Ernten und abgeben.


----------



## Keashaa (28. Mai 2013)

Es geht ja eigentlich nur um die Möglichkeit, über die Farm noch Ruf zu erlangen. Insofern ist das schon richtig so.


----------



## riggedi (28. Mai 2013)

OK danke für die Infos. Mich hat halt eben auch die Farbe der Q´s verwirrt. Tatsächlich sind dies ja dann wiederholbare Q´s, aber nicht als blaue gekennzeichnet. Nun weiß ich aber bescheid.


----------

